#ubuntu-tw 2011-05-23
<Loongjiang> 呵呵有人么
<freeflying> hychen: ping
<hychen> freeflying: pong???
<freeflying> hychen: pong after 10 hrs
#ubuntu-tw 2011-05-24
<hhhhooollll> 台灣人
<pengtao> 有人吗?
#ubuntu-tw 2011-05-26
<wisag0d_> 冷清
<wisag0d_> 各位早安
<Tiw> 大家好
<Tiw> 有人在麼
<ChuSiang_Office> 沒有 XD
#ubuntu-tw 2011-05-28
<yao_ziyuan> woman! http://www.defense.gov/dodcmsshare/homepagephoto/2011-05/hires_110527-N-UH963-110c.jpg
#ubuntu-tw 2011-05-29
<Guest47464> hello
<guildwar> hello
#ubuntu-tw 2012-05-21
<yao_ziyuan> 台湾朋友们。。
<yao_ziyuan> 给我开发的 chrome extension 捧场吧。。 https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/jafbohhbdpejlcfpkbbpkegglokegjid
#ubuntu-tw 2012-05-23
<Guest14534> ..
<WrathyDiablo> HELLO，有人在嗎？
<dmjsgb> 安好。
<legnaleurc_> ?
<dmjsgb> 我是用 Archlinux 的， grub2 遇到了一點問題，但是我找不到 Archlinux TW 的 IRC 或其他連絡方式，所以想來問有沒有人知道，因為怕這裡的人不大歡迎其他 Distro 的問題。
<dmjsgb> 環境是 grub2－efi-x86_64 + UEFI，重裝了 grub2
<dmjsgb> 後現在跑不出 menu 來。
<legnaleurc_> 有 arch linux 的 cn 吧
<dmjsgb> 看了一下好像有，感謝了。
<town> Icy Box embedded (2.6.X) ?
#ubuntu-tw 2012-05-24
<zhana0> 有人在马
#ubuntu-tw 2012-05-27
<ChuSiang> Orz.. 結果還是跑來這邊的 IRC 了
<byonk> mo~
<ChuSiang> :P
 * BlueT_ at FURP 12
<darkx> XDDDD
 * ChuSiang at FURP 12, too.
#ubuntu-tw 2013-05-20
<lucasWei> q
<lucasWei> f
 * lucasWei Orz
#ubuntu-tw 2013-05-22
<vipzrx> 有人吗？
<Roger_> 123
<Roger_> 有人ㄇ
<Roger_> hello
<ubunbo> 有人么
<ubunbo> 求教一个fcitx的问题
<Roger_> 根本沒人= =
#ubuntu-tw 2013-05-23
<gade> 17101 gade      39  19 58432  38m 7708 S  69.0  1.0   0:42.71 virtuoso-t     每次启都 占用资源  
<gade> 俺的计算机散热不好，挂了几次~   悲催~
#ubuntu-tw 2013-05-25
<TheKK> 有人嗎？
<jaster> 大家晚安
<jaster> 請問是不是 12.04版的64位元的載點全掛了
<aaa> exit
<aaa> quit
#ubuntu-tw 2013-05-26
<pi___> exit
<TheKK> jaster: 英文官方網站的沒問題，可以下載
#ubuntu-tw 2014-05-20
<chenqisu123> :-D
#ubuntu-tw 2014-05-21
<abc-phone> test
#ubuntu-tw 2014-05-23
<James> hey
<James> may I ask a question...
<Guest42762> I dont knwo whats that means
<Guest42762> sorry
<Guest42762> how can I do to identify my name
<Guest42762> I just want to ask question of Heardbleed for ubuntu
#ubuntu-tw 2015-05-18
<zerng07> 這裡有一份我對於 ubuntu 社群之「改善參與」的提案，https://l10n-tw.hackpad.com/Ubuntu-Ramp-up--JnYcbgyzxNb 歡迎查閱與討論。
#ubuntu-tw 2015-05-19
<Trevor> hello
#ubuntu-tw 2015-05-23
<Guest17588> 哈囉
<Guest17588> 我的fcitx-chewing 之前剛安裝完時可以顯示候選字, 但是過兩天突然 無法自動顯示候選字, 我必須要按某一按鍵才能看到候選字.  
<Guest17588> 請問要如何找回自動顯示候選字？ 感謝各位大大
<RJHsiao> gcin 2.8.3 release 快半年了，有人能幫忙把 Ubuntu 官方 repo 上面的 gcin 更新到最新版嗎？
<RJHsiao> http://hyperrate.com/thread.php?tid=30922
<czchen> https://ftp-master.debian.org/new/gcin_2.8.3+dfsg1-1.html
<czchen> gcin 2.8.3 is in Debian new queue for a long time.
<RJHsiao> Good! 是說hime好久沒更新了... 還有我試過 gcin 2.8.3 安裝 gcin-qt5-immodule 之後還是不能在 Telegram Desktop 上面切換輸入法...
#ubuntu-tw 2016-05-26
<youzi> wei shen me wo de liu lan qi da bu kai lian jie a
<youzi> xi tong gang zhuang a
<youzi> gu ge liu lan qi
#ubuntu-tw 2016-05-27
<chenbotang> HELLO
#ubuntu-tw 2017-05-22
<fishtw> 各位好
#ubuntu-tw 2017-05-23
<fishtw> 早上好，各位
<fishtw> Hi BestSteve 
<BestSteve> hi
#ubuntu-tw 2017-05-24
<fishtw> 大家好
#ubuntu-tw 2017-05-25
<fishtw> 早安，各位
<chase_> join
#ubuntu-tw 2017-05-26
<fishtw> Good morning 
<ray___> hi
#ubuntu-tw 2018-05-24
<jack_> hi
<jack_> anyone here??
